# Clonidine, some questions



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi
So as part of my benzodiazepine withdrawal plan I have been prescribed clonidine to help me come off the drugs without too many bad withdrawal symptoms. I know i will experience light headedness, nausea, anxiety and insomnia from coming off the benzos as i have done when i went of paxill and onto effexor but i was wandering what this drug does and if anyone here has used it for addiction or headaches or anything.

it said on wikipedia, not the most reliable source, that it is more commonly used as a drug to help benzo and Z drug withdrawals.

I understand its an Alpha blocker
and a medication used to treat several medical conditions.

It also specified that clonidine is a direct-acting α2 adrenergic agonist.
I understand that it lowers blood pressure, resulting in hypotension which i already have due to low blood pressure (100/70) it has been as low as 90/70 but that was when i was at my most largest which is odd considering "overweight people" usually have high blood pressure but anyway i am guessing i will feel dizzy and light headed from it but does anyone know what the side effects are aside from that?
all it said on wiki was:


wikipedia said:


> This drug may cause lightheadedness, dry mouth, dizziness, or constipation. Clonidine may also cause hypotension


Is their appetite loss or gain in these side effects?
Are the withdrawal effects at all helped by clonidine or is Propranolol better?:|:|:blank


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Clonidine is much better for withdrawls than Propranalol, as clonidine is centrally acting (affects the central nervous system) whereas propranalol is largely peripherally acting (affects the peripheral nervous system). So propranalol would not deal with the mental effects as well as clonidine.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

alpha2 agonists are commonly used to decrease symptoms of opiate withdrawal.
although the exact mechanism is not known but i think they decrease norepinephrine release via exciting autoreceptors and so decrease sympathetic response. 
i don't know about side effects.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool thanks guys for your help
if they help with the opiate withdrawal symptoms than thats brilliant 
I know its not going to be a bed of roses but it will be a heck of alot easier on clonidine rather than nothing or being thrown propranolol or seroquel for the "addiction"
stupid addiction clinic and their lack of benzo addiction. The doctor was very good, he said yes straight away to clonidine for my opiate and benzodiazepine withdrawal

Im interesting to see if it will help the insomnia, headaches and the general S**T feeling that comes from withdrawing off a pill


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You can raise your blood pressure(thus treating dizzziness) by practicing tension techniques. Tense every muscle, just like you would your arms, only your whole body, and hold for 10 seconds then release. Be sure to continue breathing. Keep doing this till your dizziness goes away and stop if you get a headache.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Regardless of whether you're on clonidine, you should still taper the benzo.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah i am tapering, i do not want to be constantly reliant on klonopin or any other benzo. It was prescribed as a mid to long term drug to help my anxiety but now i feel i need to be off the drug and start to see clearly again 
So i will be on the clonidine and down to 1.5Mg this month then 1Mg next month so its a slow safe withdrawal


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd monitor blood pressure if it's a concern, but bear in mind, benzo withdrawal will probably increase BP itself. Clonidine will reduce BP. I'm guessing the painkillers and benzos have been reducing your blood pressure thus far.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I'd monitor blood pressure if it's a concern, but bear in mind, benzo withdrawal will probably increase BP itself. Clonidine will reduce BP. I'm guessing the painkillers and benzos have been reducing your blood pressure thus far.


You know thats probably true
I had normal blood pressure 120/80 or whatever until i started using pain killers and benzodiazepines but its better than having high blood pressure :afr


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

hey thanks for your advice *g1na*:hs
I did not know that about valerian as i as going to purchase some as its in a combination of a melatonin cherry drink thing i was going to get. So thanks for that and the tip on caffeine, i think i should stop drinking anything after 7PM

I am already taking clonidine like they use in germany where you are  My doctor was really good about that thank god so i am hoping that alone will help but thank you for you help :b:b


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it good for public speaking? No one is really giving me an answer anywhere else.....


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Clonidine good for public speaking? no not really, it does nothing for social anxiety whatsoever, actually it does not do anything really atall except make me dizzy and tired and that is about it i guess.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

If I find success with Celexa, I plan on tapering off my daily Klonopin. I've heard from multiple docs that if done correctly the "feeling" of withdrawal is minimal.

Just curious why you need clonidine and other meds for this taper?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

orbit55 said:


> If I find success with Celexa, I plan on tapering off my daily Klonopin. I've heard from multiple docs that if done correctly the "feeling" of withdrawal is minimal.
> 
> Just curious why you need clonidine and other meds for this taper?


Well good luck with that, i do not know how effective celexa is as an antidepressant, we have a different name for it here in new zealand
i only really found that paxil worked but the side effects were rough and a lot worse than the other SSRI's

I have a dependency issue with benzos and a high tolerance, i mean i can tolerate triazolam for goodness sake, and most people are knocked out by a dose of that. It was given to me by the doctor, when i had taken too many pain killers and was going out of my mind, they injected it since i was already on an antidote to the paracetamol toxicity.
The triazolam worked fast but it was not strong enough to send me to sleep.
I still have a high tolerance for benzodiazepines hence the need for anti convulsants to help aide the withdrawal symptoms, not that clonidine works:no


----------

